

Understanding Viewport - Brajeshwar
https://github.com/andreasbovens/understanding-viewport

======
Ubiquite
I don't understand why peoples provide documentation throught github, which is
more suitable for source code (or source code of documentation).

~~~
melling
I don't understand why people complain about doing something one way without
offering a better alternative. No value is added and no discussion can be had.

Is there a better alternative to github for this source of information? I've
got this crazy idea to write a technical book with TeX. Would github be a good
place to keep it along with my example code?

~~~
devgutt
wiki

~~~
melling
Might be a good place to start. Is there a free place where I can start
hosting it? I hope to eventually have a real book that I can publish. Any
tricks on getting the output formatted nicely?

~~~
speg
Github has wikis.

------
monsterix
Nice. It is actually quite important to understand view-ports to efficiently
design your web-apps these days.

I think it would be nice to add definitions about css pixels, device pixels
and scaling also, to help understanding how @media-queries or head
declarations would work.

